# Sunday's little project



## JD7.62

After seeing a couple guys on the beach with these I thought I had to give them a shot. Sniperpeeps came over and we just threw it together in no time. It was a bit more expensive then I had hoped for but it looks like its going to work out real nice.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet like the black. Will the giant cooler still fit?


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet like the black. Will the giant cooler still fit?


Sadly no. In order for it to fit and me be able to open the lid it would have to be too tall.


----------



## knot @ Work

So where are you going to put the beer now ?? 

Lotsa rods though. :yes:


----------



## Bigkidneys

Very nice. Just finished one up got my AI and in order to be able to fit my cooler on the back and be able to open it I had to do away with the idea of having multiple rod holders.


----------



## JD7.62

knot @ Work said:


> So where are you going to put the beer now ??
> 
> Lotsa rods though. :yes:


My other cooler still fits, just my massive one wont.

As much as I love beer, I can honestly say Ive never drank a beer on my kayak. Shaky kayak, lots of money in equipment, usually fish alone, etc etc are all good enough reasons for me not to drink and KAYAK fish. Any other way, Im good to go. :whistling:


----------



## chaps

JD7.62 said:


> My other cooler still fits, just my massive one wont.
> 
> As much as I love beer, I can honestly say Ive never drank a beer on my kayak. Shaky kayak, lots of money in equipment, usually fish alone, etc etc are all good enough reasons for me not to drink and KAYAK fish. Any other way, Im good to go. :whistling:



Yep. I was anchored drinking beer at my buddy's. When I went to pull the anchor I almost rolled out my outback.


----------



## johnboatjosh

You kayak guys always amaze me at what you accomplish with those yaks! Cool job!


----------



## fishnfrenzy

Looks great, is it pretty sturdy? Wonder how much it will flex when sumth'n big pulls on the rod in the holder...


----------



## oxbeast1210

chaps said:


> Yep. I was anchored drinking beer at my buddy's. When I went to pull the anchor I almost rolled out my outback.


Hmm makes me wonder about that one time when we fished the train trussel by i10


----------



## JD7.62

fishnfrenzy said:


> Looks great, is it pretty sturdy? Wonder how much it will flex when sumth'n big pulls on the rod in the holder...


I never troll with more then three to five pounds of drag, i tested it and it doesnt budge when pulling out drag typical of what I troll with.


----------



## Todd

Not drink beer in the kayak... What kind of nonsense is that? You just need to practice more. Jeez, that's almost as bad as no peanuts and beer at baseball.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

JD7.62 said:


> My other cooler still fits, just my massive one wont.
> 
> As much as I love beer, I can honestly say Ive never drank a beer on my kayak. Shaky kayak, lots of money in equipment, usually fish alone, etc etc are all good enough reasons for me not to drink and KAYAK fish. Any other way, Im good to go. :whistling:


Sweet man looks good!
I'm with you on drinking and kayak fishing. Especially offshore, way too far out to do something stupid. When I am done that's another story. I take fishing too serious to do it with a buzz but a bad hangover is almost worse...


----------



## JD7.62

Caddy Yakker said:


> Sweet man looks good!
> I'm with you on drinking and kayak fishing. Especially offshore, way too far out to do something stupid. When I am done that's another story. I take fishing too serious to do it with a buzz but a bad hangover is almost worse...


Me too, when Im fishing I feel nothing and need nothing other then a fish on the line. I bring water and an energy bar and have put in well over ten hours a time a couple of times and no worse for the wear.

Unfortunately my heart burn has gotten so bad that its rare for me to enjoy one too many.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Yeah the adrenaline rush from seeing fish, hooking fish and if everything goes good catching fish is the best buzz!


----------



## ctgalloway21

I bolted a triple rod holder to my cooler.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Looks good man, need to get it on the gulf


----------



## fishnfrenzy

JD7.62 said:


> I never troll with more then three to five pounds of drag, i tested it and it doesnt budge when pulling out drag typical of what I troll with.


Cool thanks. I like it, may consider building one too. I also troll with little drag. Post up after wet testing.


----------



## Yakavelli

Todd said:


> Not drink beer in the kayak... What kind of nonsense is that? You just need to practice more. Jeez, that's almost as bad as no peanuts and beer at baseball.


Amen brother!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

For any of you guys interested I can weld up custom rod holder's for you, and since they are custom I can adapt it to work with any set up you need, I can usually 9 times out of 10 best the price of any product you can buy on the shelf


----------



## GrayMan

Thanks for giving me the idea for yet another project I'm gonna have to build now lol....very nice, good idea!


----------



## JD7.62

Ive used it twice in the Gulf now, I love them. I can now easily troll two lines and not worry about them tangling when I turn. I can also now bring all the rods I would need for the days, two trolling rods, a snapper/grouper rod, triggerfish rod, bait rod and a pitch/jig rod.

Only issue is that I made the side rod holders a bit long and they are tough to get out when the fish hits it. A hack saw will fix that though.


----------



## fishnfrenzy

Cool. I guess this will be my next project. Thanks for the report and the info.


----------



## Bo Keifus

I made one a couple weeks back and really enjoy it. I made it kinda funky but I still have the ability to easily open my cooler. I do like how you have 2 rod holders facing forward. I may have to try that out too. Would make getting the rod out of the holder a lot easier


----------

